# ITV News Story - Egg Freezing



## victdavi (Aug 27, 2013)

ITV News Central is looking to interview women from the Midlands who have had their eggs frozen.  If you have frozen your eggs or are thinking of freezing your eggs because you want to ensure you're fertile in the future then we want to hear from you.  There is no fee but it would be your chance to raise awareness of this issue.  Please contact [email protected] for more information.


----------

